# Vignettes blanches



## guytoon48 (9 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Une parente me soumet un souci sur son MacBook pro 17"
Lorsqu'elle accède à une invitation de photos partagées iCloud, (elle utilise iPhoto dernier opus), l'album s'inscrit bien dans la barre latérale, rubrique iCloud mais sur l'ensemble des photos, quelques unes affichent une vignette blanche?
J'ai procédé à la réparation des vignettes mais rien ne change.
J'ai par ailleurs remarqué que ces mêmes photos étaient exportables et parfaitement éditables.
Avez-vous rencontré ce problème ?
Sa connexion wifi n'est pas bien "violente" mais même en étant patient, les icônes restent blanches.


----------



## guytoon48 (10 Septembre 2017)

Personne confronté à cette bizarerie?...


----------

